
TensorFlow 1.9 Officially Supports the Raspberry Pi - selva93
https://medium.com/tensorflow/tensorflow-1-9-officially-supports-the-raspberry-pi-b91669b0aa0
======
benn_88
For the eagle-eyed who noticed the tensorflow Arm wheel is not found on PyPI,
it's actually on piwheels.org - a project I run which automates building all
the Python packages on PyPI. In this case, the wheels were submitted to us
from the TF team at Google. Raspbian is configured to use piwheels.org as an
additional index so Raspberry Pi users get pre-built platform wheels just by
typing "pip install".

